# R58 - date on PID when turning on



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to find out from those that have an R58 what date shows up on your PID when you turn on your machine?

Does anyone have idea what the date actually refers to - build date, firmware/software design date etc?

Thanks in advance!

Ben


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine says

ver. 5.5

07/02/2013


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine says

ver5.6

18.03/2015

I reckon first is firmware, second is build date. Don't think you can update them so likely to be in sync.


----------



## MichaelBurgess (Feb 22, 2016)

ver.5.70

30/07/2015


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine says (in Gothic script on a piece of parchment)

"Mr Rocket's Fantabulous Newfangled Ye Olde Coffee Contrivance"

ver 3.00 7/7/2011.

Ok, not the first bit. That's just me getting carried away. But it is one of the first machines. I almost expect it to be called the Arrrr 58 (as pronounced by a 17th century pirate or something. Long John Chrome maybe?


----------

